# BABOTLs destroy East coast!!! WOW



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

*On my word!!! *

I get home from work a short while ago to see this ominous box on the table:










The thing about it that really makes a man shutter with fear is the black Bay Area BOTL label on the side. My wife asks mean does this me anything. I say it means EVERYTHING! Hell, it weighs a ton!

Inside is a sight that mear words cannot describe. There's a note that only says I've been hit by the Bay Area BOTLs, no names. Under that are *9* fiver bags, busting wth awesome treats.


























































*OMG!!* These guys have sent me a tons of great sticks. I now have 7 Legends. I have a Taboo. I have a Sancho Panza as big as a yard stick. A sweet PAN. A bag of Camacho 62s. The list goes on and on! They sent some really great smokes. Many of these I've never heard of, so I'll be doing some research. I know how Scott feels now!!!

I don't know why you guys picked me out to blast...I feel so humbled, overly so. I'm am truly speechless for your gratitudes. I had no idea this was coming and can only sit back and hope this perma-grin doesn't contort my face forever. If it does, I'll have a hell of a story to tell about what caused it.

How about a list of names of those involved? I'd like to do some personal thanks! Two freaking thumbs up for the Bay Area!!! :tu:tu

Virginia, there is an Easter bunny!!!! :chk


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Enjoy Jamie,

That PAN 64 is one of my faves.

Enjoy Brother :ss

and remember don't mess with the BABOTL



.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

GTFOH!!!!!! That's nutz! Way to go- That's nice!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Jamie, You know that nothing goes unnoticed in this place. You have been doing some stellar wish granting and you display the heart and attitude that the BABOTL's admire. Thank you for being a part of this wonderful community.:tu:tu

No one is safe! Future targets are being discussed. Be careful, you never know who will be the next target! :dr:r:mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> How about a list of names of those involved? I'd like to do some personal thanks! Two freaking thumbs up for the Bay Area!!! :tu:tu
> 
> Virginia, there is an Easter bunny!!!! :chk


*They're cowards, man! They fear the damage you could bring... * :r

*Seriously... and awesome display of coordinated attack. Lots of tasty sticks there, my friend. * :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW...............that is absolutely in-bee-freakin'-leave-able. WOW. Very nice. Holy CRAP!


Seems as though gangs o bombers are starting to form around here......
oh, oh, oh.....


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What can you say to that?

Enjoy Jamie!

The Bay Area Boys are Awesome!!!!

All the best
Al


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a FishForFree-Lite bomb ... and that's saying something.

NOTE TO SELF: Do not piss off the BABOTL.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Better get started a smokin'!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

No good deed goes unpunished!!! The BABOTL see everything!

jjirons69, You are a deserving BOTL!!!:tu

Smoke 'em up!!!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Jeez, guys! I still can't believe it!!!

Thanks so very much! How about that list of names?

jjefrey, bobarian, whitacre...who else is resposible? You guys are a sneaky and potent bunch! My gawd, I hope you all realize that you have really spread some cross-country cheer. I've yet to fall out of the clouds!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> jjefrey, bobarian, whitacre...who else is resposible?


Your missing some :ss but I'm sure they'll be stepping in.



jjirons69 said:


> You guys are a sneaky and potent bunch! My gawd, *I hope you all realize that you have really spread some cross-country cheer*. I've yet to fall out of the clouds!


That was the plan. Glad to make your day.

.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Hit on Jamie!!! Should take a while to work through that pile!!! :tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> How about a list of names of those involved? I'd like to do some personal thanks! Two freaking thumbs up for the Bay Area!!! :tu:tu


First rule of BABOTL, nobody talks about BABOTL.

:chk


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Ratters said:


> First rule of BABOTL, nobody talks about BABOTL.


Thats right

The BABOTL strike as one. :gn

.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Good work, fellas. :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Now that's some serious devastation!!! You BABBLE... err I mean BABOTL boys are a hard hitting group! Very nice and well done!

Enjoy all that loot! It's going to take you awhile to get through it all.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, gentlemen. Well done and very thoughtful. :tu
Enjoy, Jamie!!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow dude - I think BABOTL stands for Bad A$$ Brothers of the Leaf!! :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I may or may not have been involved with my fellow BABOTL's on this hit. I'd tell you for sure, but of course then I'd have to kill you.

Enjoy Brother!!!
:gn:chk


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Good work guys! Way to represent the bay!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Congratulations, many good smokes ahead, enjoy! :ss

Just like 20/100 Horsemen routine "I know which side my bread is buttered."


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

for MYOB:


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Hilarious!!!!:r

I love Admiral Ackbar... I want a Tattoo of him on my arm!!!

And your wrong...











weak_link said:


> for MYOB:


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

:r Oh my gosh! You guys are crazy!



weak_link said:


> for MYOB:





dwhitacre said:


> Hilarious!!!!:r
> 
> I love Admiral Ackbar... I want a Tattoo of him on my arm!!!
> 
> And your wrong...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*It's a Torp I say!*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one crazy hit there....wow, wow, wow. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nose smoking... Nice!!!:tu



tzaddi said:


> *It's a Torp I say!*


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm gonna have to show up at the beach and help you sort that stuff out.

My guess is you're not seeing clearly through the tears that started falling last night.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

babotl ftw.


----------

